# BIG WEASEL



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Caught this Big Weasel[ermine]in a big trap today---trap is a 660 conibear I had set for a Bobcat close to home


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Skip I'll bet we can expect another sweet mount from that guy.
I will say that from the title of your thread I fully expected to see a picture of one of our members....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you get Stoat's over there?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my Skip....I am thinking you got lucky on that one ! He almost got away







.

So when will you be posting a photo of your new weasle cap ??

I thought about making some of those 660's out of a few of my 330's did you make yours ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe a Ermine is a Stoat as it has a black tipped tail. I seem to remember reading that as one of the differences.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Seems like you were lucky to catch something so small in something that size! But it worked. Pretty ermine too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job Skip ! LOL They are tenacious little buggers. My cat has killed a few in the barn this year. I've been told they're after mice. Either way they're beautiful in their winter fur.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I believe a Ermine is a Stoat as it has a black tipped tail. I seem to remember reading that as one of the differences.


You are quite correct there Don but I wasn't sure if thats the same with you guys as it is over here.









A weasel and a stoat are 2 different species. The stoat being much bigger.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like you used enough trap on that critter.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Looks like you used enough trap on that critter.lol.


 Boy that's an understatement, running a pole set he could have brought the whole family through that trap.


----------

